# Fragrance Oil Suppliers Australia



## penelopejane (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi
I am interested in some Nature's Garden FOs in Australia. 

I can get them from Kody's or Big Tree. 
Taking an example of Butt Naked Kody's are half the price of Big Tree.
But Kody's says use at 5-7% for soap and Big Tree says 3%.

NG says use at 5% for soap.

Has anyone had experience with these suppliers? Is it worth paying more or is just a matter of how they report their findings?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think there's a difference in their FOs.
I think it's just how the suppliers found what works for them the best.
I followed 3% usage rate from Big tree and often found it's not enough. 
I started using FOs at around 5% and I'm more happy with how soaps are fragranced. But again, that's my personal preference. Some folks might find 3% is enough.
I find Big tree quite overpriced. She stocks few FOs I really like so I end up shopping there from time to time.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 1, 2016)

Have you ever bought FOs from Kodys?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, once only. But all FOs are the same. Even those I directly bought from NG in US.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you fuzz juzz


----------



## Lilybet (Feb 2, 2016)

I've bought a couple from Kody's and I have been happy with them.  I did use the higher usage rate (7%) as I read somewhere that they are true NG fragrances but 'watered' down. (I really don't know if this is true or hearsay because I have nothing to compare with) Those soaps are 6 weeks cured now and still smell strong (they played nice too).

Kody's took 3 days to arrive.

I have not bought from Big Tree,  I think they worked out too expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 3, 2016)

I didn't find them dilured either. 
I got Honesyckle, Clean (type) and few others but they are true to the NG originals I already have.
I like Lush dupes Big tree sells, Sultana is one of my favourite FOs. I don't care for price of them haha.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Feb 12, 2016)

I have ordered from BTS a couple of times. Cant really say the FOs are all that great. I had soap on a stick from 2 FOs that the review info said caused no acc at all. Also had one that smelt like some sorta chemical solvent. i cant really even explain it but it was BAD.

I like these 2 places. 
http://www.aussiecandlesupplies.com.au/
http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 12, 2016)

^^^ dillsandwitch 
Natural candle supply used to sell sweetcakes FOs but are now making their own, yet to be tested in CP soap, FOs. Have you bought their own FOs?

I'd love to know the names of the FOs you didn't like. I bought 5 FOs from Aussie soaps BB) and only like one [emoji33]


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 13, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> I have ordered from BTS a couple of times. Cant really say the FOs are all that great. I had soap on a stick from 2 FOs that the review info said caused no acc at all. Also had one that smelt like some sorta chemical solvent. i cant really even explain it but it was BAD.
> 
> I like these 2 places.
> http://www.aussiecandlesupplies.com.au/
> http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/



Her descriptions are often vague, I've learnt not to trust them completely and just test FOs in really small batches.
I've also realised (it took me a while lol) that soap reviews are quite subjective and not to buy FOs according to reviews. Each person's nose is different and while one might adore one FO another one can hate it.
For example, BB energy is loved by many, but for me, it causes headaches and smells awful. It was same with Monkey farts and few others I bought from BTS based on review. Others love them but they just don't work with my nose.
I really like her Lu$h type FOs, they are good quality and long lasting.
I don't know what happened to Naturalcandlesupplies, they only have one FO in stock.... or I might be looking in a wrong place?


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 13, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> I don't know what happened to Naturalcandlesupplies, they only have one FO in stock.... or I might be looking in a wrong place?




Natural candle supply aren't selling Sweetcakes fragrances anymore. They were listed under soap making >fragrance oils.
They are making their own. Look under candle making > fragrance oils. 
Then on each fragrance > more info. Then you will see if the box is ticked as OK for soap making. 

Even though it is ticked they suggest you ring and check with them. What a process. Good price though. I haven't used their new fragrances yet.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Feb 14, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> ^^^ dillsandwitch
> Natural candle supply used to sell sweetcakes FOs but are now making their own, yet to be tested in CP soap, FOs. Have you bought their own FOs?
> 
> I'd love to know the names of the FOs you didn't like. I bought 5 FOs from Aussie soaps BB) and only like one [emoji33]




Id have to look at all my notes. Which is a task for another day. I have probably over 100 FOs from ACS and NCS. I have tested a bunch of them for discouloring, acceleration, overheating and staying power. Its a long list. When I get a spare half hour during the week i'll post some of my notes


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 14, 2016)

Dills and witch, 
The NCS FOs would have to be those after they stopped supplying sweetcakes FOs such is very recently I think.


----------



## Roslyn (Nov 10, 2019)

2019 N0vember and can no longer buy Natures Garden Fragrance oils in AU becoz of EU restrictions placed on NG..
BAH!!!!..Royalty Soaps swears by their Peppermint as STRONG and LASTING.. sad


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Nov 11, 2019)

What does that mean?  Australia isn't in the EU so their regs are different.  TY


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 11, 2019)

You can buy *some* nature’s garden FOs from Zen Designs in NZ.  I hope they don’t stop supplying too!


----------



## Soapymumma (Nov 12, 2019)

Goldenearthgirl said:


> What does that mean?  Australia isn't in the EU so their regs are different.  TY


I believe there are now shipping/freight restrictions which means the cost of shipping is prohibitive. I’d need to look I to this further but I recall reading something months ago about it. I think we are caught up in that. 
Saying that I buy my fragrances from Eroma. An Aussie fragrance company with over 500 to choose from. They have been great. Are well priced and the customer service has been great.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 12, 2019)

Soapymumma said:


> I believe there are now shipping/freight restrictions which means the cost of shipping is prohibitive. I’d need to look I to this further but I recall reading something months ago about it. I think we are caught up in that.
> Saying that I buy my fragrances from Eroma. An Aussie fragrance company with over 500 to choose from. They have been great. Are well priced and the customer service has been great.


Eroma's FO quality has gone down hill lately. 
They are either diluting them or something - they don't stick as well as they used to.


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Nov 13, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Eroma's FO quality has gone down hill lately.
> They are either diluting them or something - they don't stick as well as they used to.


Do they have  CP testing?  The prices seem 'too good to be true'?


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2019)

Goldenearthgirl said:


> Do they have  CP testing?  The prices seem 'too good to be true'?



No they don't, it's up to people to put up reviews when they buy the FO. It's up to you to test your own. This is a candle supply place, not soap supplies as such, they sell FO's that are safe for soap, you have to read each one and see what is safe. Some are OK, others are not.


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh, okay, thank you for the explanations.


----------



## Elf1.123 (Nov 14, 2019)

Soapymumma said:


> I believe there are now shipping/freight restrictions which means the cost of shipping is prohibitive. I’d need to look I to this further but I recall reading something months ago about it. I think we are caught up in that.
> Saying that I buy my fragrances from Eroma. An Aussie fragrance company with over 500 to choose from. They have been great. Are well priced and the customer service has been great.


I also am in Australia and find the cost of shipping prohibitive from using from America or England. I also buy my fo from Eroma, but, I also buy from Aussie Soap Supplies as they sell some of the bramble Berry Fragrances


----------



## Jeboz (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyone tried https://aromaticingredients.com.au/ ? There is no soap help for discolouring, ricing etc and minimum size of fragrance oil is 100g 'sample'.


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2019)

Jeboz said:


> Anyone tried https://aromaticingredients.com.au/ ? There is no soap help for discolouring, ricing etc and minimum size of fragrance oil is 100g 'sample'.



Just had a look at the FO's on their site, they are only offering a total of 29 and their prices are just too expensive, the cheapest at $20 for 100g, the next price is 5 kgs $130. I looked at the vanilla and I can get it from Eroma for anything between $5 - $7 for 100ml, why would you pay 4 x the price . Another example, clean cotton $20 for 100g and I can get it at Eroma for just over $7 for 100ml. 

I'd have to add on for postage from Victoria when I can go and pick mine up, that also puts up the cost.
If you can afford to pay more, go for it, it doesn't mean the quality is any better. How can you trust a company selling  FO in grams and kilo's, when it should be listed in mls.


----------



## Karsha2148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi - I am in Sydney Australia and am trying to find a FO that is sweet smelling but does not contain vanilla so soap does not discolour.  Any one has a suggestions.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeboz (Nov 19, 2019)

It depends on what you mean by sweet - flowery or food related?


----------



## Karsha2148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry food related wating to put in cupcakes


----------



## Jeboz (Nov 19, 2019)

Karsha2148 said:


> Sorry food related wating to put in cupcakes


I went with chocolate for the base in some so I didn't have to worry   Didn't scent the icing, I think.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 2, 2019)

Elf1.123 said:


> I also am in Australia and find the cost of shipping prohibitive from using from America or England. I also buy my fo from Eroma, but, I also buy from Aussie Soap Supplies as they sell some of the bramble Berry Fragrances


Actually it is cheaper to import directly from BB than buying it from Aussie Soap.  Good to buy testers though before you import.



Karsha2148 said:


> Hi - I am in Sydney Australia and am trying to find a FO that is sweet smelling but does not contain vanilla so soap does not discolour.  Any one has a suggestions.  Thank you in advance.


Fragrances are so incredibly subjective it is difficult to give advice. 
Heaps of people rave about Energy and I can't stand it! 
If you can possibly go to Eroma's outlet you can smell all their fragrances.


----------



## Relle (Dec 2, 2019)

PJ, I love energy , one of my favs, as you say just goes to show - all subjective. 
Your sniffer must be on the blink .


----------



## Soapymumma (Dec 2, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Actually it is cheaper to import directly from BB than buying it from Aussie Soap.  Good to buy testersFragrances
> 
> that’s good to know! I’m surprised that’s it’s still cheaper given our dollar at the moment. I’ll look into that further when I need to purchase again. They have a fragrance I just love.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh yes, that might make a difference but last time I looked it was cheaper. 
Cheaper still to take a trip to US yourself!


----------



## Soapymumma (Dec 3, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Oh yes, that might make a difference but last time I looked it was cheaper.
> Cheaper still to take a trip to US yourself!


There’s a plan!!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> You can buy *some* nature’s garden FOs from Zen Designs in NZ.  I hope they don’t stop supplying too!



Thanks for that I thought they were by the pictures...........I just ordered the Peppermint yesterday and it is here with me now  Wish they stocked Rainbow Sherbet as that is sooooooooo good. Lovely to meet you here, I lived in Hamilton about thirteen years ago and was back there last year after moving back from Australia..........Boy has that place changed!


----------



## Jeboz (Dec 5, 2019)

Just bit the bullet and ordered some from BB $20 off shipping to Australia as well for another day. Still $50+ for shipping but exciting to get some oils from them (I hope)


----------



## madeinaustralia (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi guys, thanks for this discussion.  lm in Victoria.  I usually buy my FO from Aussie Soap Supplies, but see they are more expensive than Aussie Candle Supplies.  For example, one of my favs is vanilla sandalwood which is $25 for 100ml from ASS, but only $7.05 from ACS.  Is it because of the bramble berry brand and being imported from the US? Both companies are phthalate free and made in the USA.  Next question, is the quality of the FO of both companies much the same? Thankyou, lm just trying to understand the price differences. Xx


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 22, 2020)

I've bought a few FOs from ACS and a few from Aussie soaps.  I exclusively use Eroma now.  
Aussie soaps FO are just so expensive it isn't worth it to use them for soap. 

I still have to use BB at 4% or 5% in soap.  They aren't consistently stronger/longer lasting in soap than Eroma FOs but some are. 

ACS and Eroma seem to be pretty on par for quality.  
Lately some Eroma scents have become really weak.  I am hoping it has something to do with moving to a new factory/storage area and they will sort this out and not that it is that they have decided to cheapen them off by diluting them. 

You still have to pick scents that last and use them at 5%.  
You still have to test them and see if they stick in soap.  Or go to our FO chart and see some reviews. Or go on facebook and see their Eroma reviews. I haven't used vanilla sandalwood, sorry.


----------



## Relle (Feb 22, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Lately some Eroma scents have become really weak.  I am hoping it has something to do with moving to a new factory/storage area and they will sort this out and not that it is that they have decided to cheapen them off by diluting them.



PJ, Eroma, have reviews on their site for the different scents., customers upload them. FYI, they moved back to the factory site they had before the last one. I'm happy as it's close for me to pick up, the only thing is, I don't need anything (actually I need one, they haven't had the 100ml in stock for months).That's all I want, I needed it for the past Christmas. They might get in in for the next .


----------



## madeinaustralia (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi Penelope & Relle, thanks for the fast replies.
Thanks too for the information and feedback, l'll checkout Eroma.  I didn't look at them after previous comments in this thread, but if your happy with them Penelope l'll have a look.
Will look for the FO chart, checkout FB page and have a read of other customer comments on their website too.
thanks again!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 23, 2020)

Relle said:


> PJ, Eroma, have reviews on their site for the different scents., customers upload them. FYI, they moved back to the factory site they had before the last one. I'm happy as it's close for me to pick up, the only thing is, I don't need anything (actually I need one, they haven't had the 100ml in stock for months).That's all I want, I needed it for the past Christmas. They might get in in for the next .


Relle,
I don’t trust the customer reviews on their website. I’ve had my reviews rejected and others edited. On one I said: nice scent but..(listed the negatives)and they cut it at nice scent!

I have worked out quite a few scents I like so I’m happy with them and their prices are good.

Everyone’s taste is different in FOs. I do test samples and get feedback from friends and there is rarely any agreement on ones they like or dislike!


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Relle,
> I don’t trust the customer reviews on their website. I’ve had my reviews rejected and others edited. On one I said: nice scent but..(listed the negatives)and they cut it at nice scent!
> QUOTE]


That's a pain, they obviously don't like negative reviews. I'd like to know if it rice's or whatever. At least I know now


----------

